# freebsd 7.2/ AMD Turion X2 Ultra 64/ ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200



## bindicus (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a problem in installing/configuring X Window System.
I installed freebsd 7.2 and installed all the packages(X org, ofcourse). The command line works very fine.
When I issued startx command(through $ and #), my system displays 3 windows(login, xterm, xterm)but no gnome or kde(both installed) as I expected. My keyboard and touch pad works fine.
I guess the problem is with my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200. Could anyone helps to solve this issue? Thanks for your time.

/etc/rc.conf contents:

```
keymap="uk_iso"
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a adaptive -b adaptive"
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 
My System Specifications: 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...4&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&product=3753833#

--Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2009)

startx(1)


```
To  determine  the  client to run, startx first looks for a file called
       .xinitrc in the user's home directory.  If that is not found,  it  uses
       the file xinitrc in the xinit library directory.
```

So what's in your .xinitrc (xinit(1))? (P.S.: don't run startx as root, ever). The default window manager is twm, which is what you're seeing now, because it is the ... default.


----------



## bindicus (Oct 25, 2009)

*No .xinitrc file in my home directory*

Dear DutchDaemon,
Thank you for your reply. I couldn't find the .xinitrc file in my home directory. What does this mean? And to display desktop(gnome or kde) what should I do? Thanks again for your time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## bindicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Dear All,
    To use gnome, I added gnome_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf file. I haven't got .xinitrc file in my home directory. How to get this file? Any command please? what should be the file contents? should it be typed manually or copied? Am new to freebsd. Help me pls.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2009)

Try the Handbook. Really.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## bindicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Dear DutchDaemon,

Finally am able to add some colour to my system. My kde is working now and I will try to refine this and will gnome as well. But I guess, working from command line would make us proficient in freebsd. Thanks for u r time and help.


----------



## Shura (Oct 30, 2009)

> echo 'exec gnome-session' > .xinitrc


It's enough.


----------



## fbsduser (Nov 10, 2009)

You could also put 

```
gdm_enable="YES"
```
in /etc/rc.conf to get gdm autoloaded.
Also

```
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b minimun  -n adaptive"
```
works better for power saving in laptops.


----------



## stickhead (Nov 15, 2009)

fbsduser said:
			
		

> ```
> powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b minimun  -n adaptive"
> ```
> works better for power saving in laptops.



Actually I have the same laptop and this entry in rc.conf turned my system into a sluggish brick, not to mention all the power related issues I had afterwards.


----------

